# Steam locomotive sizes...



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

First off, sorry for stealing your images T-Man 

So, pictured below is a 2026 Prairie steamer and a 2056 Hudson steamer, both postwar... As you can see the Prairie is smaller than the Hudson... Now, is this size difference because of a difference in scale, or is the Hudson actually bigger in real life? Postwar Lionel classifies both as "mid-sized" and this is why I ask...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That's a question that really interests me. I was measuring an engine last night for height; if I put bridges in my future layout, I have to determine a maximum height before I get out of the planning stages. If the cars and engines vary significantly in height, I'll have to provide some additional clearance under bridges and in tunnels. I had mistakenly assumed varying width (to accomodate longer passenger cars) was going to be the big issue.


----------



## Mit (Feb 12, 2010)

do u know if they were modeled after real lines? If so a web search of the history of that line may give the information you request reckers. In the past i have done this, and I did find some of the steam engines where significantly larger in size do to the lines they were used on. I.e. one of the pacific coast lines had several "large Steam Engines" they called them for hauling coal and wood up and down out of the Mountains. Then they would switch cars to the "flatline steamers to haul south into california".


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Mit,

As best I know, the old Atlantics and Pacifics were supposed to be patterned after real ones. American Flyer's selling point was it's accuracy in scale: that's what S scale was all about. What I don't know is whether a Hudson or a Berkshire would be significantly taller than what I have. I don't think I'm likely to find a car that is taller, as long as I keep the boom on my crane down.


----------



## Mit (Feb 12, 2010)

Did some surfing...And according to what i found betwen the late 1800's and 1939, manufactures began realizing the size of the box and the chamber played significant roles in the power of the locomotives. So as diesels and crossovers began to be real, they altar some the newer engines to equal the power and speed of the deisels. So yes some (depending on manufactures) where in faact built larger or smaller depending on the tasks the contract to build was for.
NOt sure if this is totally accurate but several pages gave same account.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Interesting. So we could have a Hudson and a Mini-Hudson. *L*


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The hudson is an 027 more 3/16ths of an inch to the foot. O scale is 1/4 inch to the foot. I didn't realize the 2056 was a mini Hudson. Boy I got to clean that shell. The expensive Hudsons are O scale. Thinking about it, I am not sure of the difference between the Hudson or a Berk. Number wise anyway. The 2056 is large and does navigate 027 curve. I just haven't used it much. I cleaned it and it works and hasn't broken down. It stays on the shelf a lot. Perhaps when your new arrival comes we can make more comparisons. I first called it a mini Hudson because there was a size of scale difference. 027 boxcars are smaller than their o counterparts.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*grins*....hey, Bob! I just made up another term!!!


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

In real life terms, a Berkshire would be about the same boiler highth as a Hudson, but the Berkshire had a larger "super heated firebox" and was much longer than the Hudson, besides, the Hudson had only 6drive wheels, Berk had 8. A Prairie wasnt much more than a 0-6-0 switcher with pilot and trailing trucks added.
One thing you would have to look at also, is the Driver size. A Freight engine might have the same boiler as a Passenger engine, but the Drivers on Freight engines are smaller in diameter and vise-versa on the Pass engine for speed, not torque.
My son's have the O-scale stuff, but from what I have seen, you should find a web site that gives a "standard" highth for a tunnel/bridge opening.
Try this site.... http://www.thortrains.net/

Kevin


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That's a great suggestion, Kev---thank you!


----------

